# Have you heard of Interval Platinum? $129 more per year.  Worth it?



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 22, 2011)

I had never heard of it before.  I called II and talked to Rhonda, who told me a little about the program.  You get free guest certificates, and I do about two every year, so that is a savings, and there is a discount of $50 on Getaways.  

I am considering Platinum, but I never considered the Gold.  The $50 off is a lot more of a discount, and with my sister and niece wanting Maui two weeks a year, I think I might do it.  

What other benefits are there?  I couldn't find a thing on their site, so it must be new.


----------



## ada903 (Feb 22, 2011)

I called and asked. It seems like $50 getaway discount instead of just $25 with gold, and free guest certificates.  Today I bought two getaways for a family of friends and the platinum membership would have been handy, but it is not available to buy yet until Feb 27, I am told!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 22, 2011)

I could probably use that membership.  $25 on Getaways never felt like much of a discount, and the free guest certificates would be nice.  Rick and I have 11 brothers and sisters between us, and dozens of nieces and nephews, so we tend to get 2-4 guest certificates per year.


----------



## irishween (Feb 22, 2011)

What is the cost for the platinum membership?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 22, 2011)

$129 per year extra.


----------



## ocdb8r (Feb 22, 2011)

I've never bothered with anything other than basic membership.  Anyone know if the 2 for 1 codes typically apply to the Gold/Platinum memberships or are you stuck paying the premium for each year?


----------



## ada903 (Feb 22, 2011)

The two for one only applies to the $89 basic membership!



ocdb8r said:


> I've never bothered with anything other than basic membership.  Anyone know if the 2 for 1 codes typically apply to the Gold/Platinum memberships or are you stuck paying the premium for each year?


----------



## janej (Feb 24, 2011)

I wonder if they would give me a discount for upgrading from gold.  I never used the Gold much any way.  I did not plan to renew.  The platinum looks like a better deal.  Is guest certificate $49 now?


----------



## janej (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone know more about it now?  I still don't see it offered on II web site.


----------



## daynab (Mar 2, 2011)

New to II. To get a guest certificate, do you need to deposit a week, or can you book a getaway? 
Thanks,
Dayna


----------



## ada903 (Mar 2, 2011)

They pushed back the release date for the platinum program.  Not available yet as of today.


----------



## siesta (Mar 6, 2011)

platinum membership is now available and you can upgrade online.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info here ... I've stolen it for the Marriott board.


----------



## hjtug (Mar 6, 2011)

I just noticed the Platinum information on the II website.  If one is interested only in the Getaway discounts the break even point for getting your money back with Gold is two Getaways per year.  With Platinum it is a bit more than that.  

Special programs that allow someone to pay more for improved services bug me when they take away from those who choose not to pay.  Platinum seems to do this by giving members an earlier shot at Getaways than everyone else.

When you book a Getaway they give you the opportunity to sign up for Gold or Platinum at that time.

I wonder about the companion airfare benefit.  I always suspect that with that kind of deal you will end up paying more for the first ticket than you would if you searched for the best deal on your own and that your flight choices are likely to be more limited.


----------



## ada903 (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah that's my experience with all "free" companion tickets (other than serious programs like the Alaska credit card companion). The price of the first ticket is the regular non-discounted etc price where you end up not gaining anything really at the end of the day.


----------



## amyhwang (Mar 6, 2011)

As we're about to embark on our 3rd getaway of the year (well, went on one in March last year and this past December) the $50 savings sounds good to me!  Plus, I like the "first dibs" they say is available on them.  I really find them attractive.

I'm considering it.


----------



## ada903 (Mar 6, 2011)

I upgraded and I can see a number of getaways labeled "priority view" which I cannot see with my mandatory SVN account that's not platinum.  These seem to be "new" in the sense that they were not there yesterday.  My guess is that "priority view" means that during the first few days or weeks when getaways are dumped into II, only platinum members will see them.  Then after a while, whatever is still left available will become regular inventory. It's kind of like a Starwood or Marriott preference, I am just not sure how long the preference window will be.


----------



## ada903 (Mar 6, 2011)

Note to moderator: there are already 3 or 4 threads on II platinum membership, maybe we should merge them. There is one in the Marriott thread, one in Starwood, and I saw another couple in some other threads.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 6, 2011)

ada903 said:


> Note to moderator: there are already 3 or 4 threads on II platinum membership, maybe we should merge them. There is one in the Marriott thread, one in Starwood, and I saw another couple in some other threads.



I don't read the Marriott thread so I am glad it's on here.  K


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 6, 2011)

Since Marriott and Starwood have unique situations with II, I left them separated.


----------



## ada903 (Mar 6, 2011)

The platinum Interval membership is the same for all members regardless of the brand they own, it's not Starwood or Marriott specific.  But it doesn't matter to me, I just thought it would be easier to follow.


----------



## siesta (Mar 6, 2011)

ada, any emails yet on "platinum escapes"?


----------



## ada903 (Mar 6, 2011)

Nothing in the email yet, i called and upgraded without asking much about other benefits, as long as it comes with free guest certificates and another $25 of getaways in addition to gold, it is worth for me.  Every summer I buy two getaways in palm springs for my stepdaughter and her extended family, and those savings alone pay for platinum membership.


----------



## Dunk (Mar 11, 2011)

*You also get free Standard Priority Pass for airport lounges*

Airport Lounge Membership
With complimentary enrollment in the Standard Priority Pass program ($99 value), you'll have access to more than 600 airport VIP lounges in over 100 countries and 300 cities.

*You still have to pay $27 per person, per visit*Standard Membership
Select and ContinueThis low cost plan is designed for the traveler who wants the security of access when needed with a low annual fee - just US$99. After a visit to a participating lounge a fee of just US$27 per person, per visit is charged to the member’s designated payment card.

Annual Fee: US$99 Member Visit Fee: US$27 Guest Visit Fee: US$27


----------



## siesta (Mar 11, 2011)

Dunk said:


> Airport Lounge Membership
> With complimentary enrollment in the Standard Priority Pass program ($99 value), you'll have access to more than 600 airport VIP lounges in over 100 countries and 300 cities.


 not to knitpick, just want to clarify for people not in the know.  If you are currently a interval member, it is actually a $89 value, because interval members get 10% off the regular rate ($99).


----------



## ada903 (Mar 22, 2011)

Got my platinum package today, and registered online for the companion ticket.  It is one of the infamous www.CompanionBooking.com tickets where a ticket is double the price of a regular one, so not much of a deal there.

The airport lounge access membership is just the basic fee, you would pay $27 for each visit for you and/or a guest.


----------



## radmoo (Mar 22, 2011)

Dunk said:


> Airport Lounge Membership
> With complimentary enrollment in the Standard Priority Pass program ($99 value), you'll have access to more than 600 airport VIP lounges in over 100 countries and 300 cities.
> 
> *You still have to pay $27 per person, per visit*Standard Membership
> ...



thanks, this is EXACTLY what I was looking for!!!


----------



## seema (Jun 11, 2011)

The companion airfare ticket is valid for domestic travel in continental USA. 

See my thread on this issue:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149108


----------

